# $2.3M judgement



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.powelltribune.com/news/item/15589-judge-upholds-2-3-million-verdict-for-victims-of-meeteetse-crash

Overweight, I get it. Unsecured load, not bright. Driving like an idiot, he gets what he deserves. 
I have often watched the discussions back East regarding axle ratings etc. With some interest. I have stated before that if it fits, it ships, within reason. This situation is far beyond reason. 
The only thing that really surprises me is the jury verdict. Almost unheard of around here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for the judge. When you seriously impact someones life through gross negligence you should be held fully accountable.

I have enjoyed stopping for a ice cream and touring the museum in Meteetse more than once. I always loved that towns name. And that mounted grizzly bear named "little Wab" was a cool story.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's crazy, my father and I were hit head on by a drunk driver at high speed years ago who had just left the liquor store, my father was nearly killed and required major emergency surgery and over a week in ICU. The took out all the burst bits of spleen, appendix and bowel. His chest was smashed up badly ribs broken all over. I popped a lung and broke a bunch of ribs.

After getting a lawyer their insurer paid my ambulance bill and my wages for the 3 days I was in hospital, I think my father got 2 months pay because he had used up all his vacation time and sick leave for the 6 or 8 months he was off work. Had to fight to get the car replaced even.

20 years later I still smell air bag propellant when I drive past that spot on a nice spring day.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like you needed a better lawyer...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

luke strawwalker said:


> Sounds like you needed a better lawyer...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Wasnt me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sad thing is I regularly see unsecured loads of rd bales hauled locally. Not for me!!!! When rd bales are hauled for me I want them strapped or NO MORE HAULING for me by this trucker!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> That's crazy, my father and I were hit head on by a drunk driver at high speed years ago who had just left the liquor store, my father was nearly killed and required major emergency surgery and over a week in ICU. The took out all the burst bits of spleen, appendix and bowel. His chest was smashed up badly ribs broken all over. I popped a lung and broke a bunch of ribs.
> 
> After getting a lawyer their insurer paid my ambulance bill and my wages for the 3 days I was in hospital, I think my father got 2 months pay because he had used up all his vacation time and sick leave for the 6 or 8 months he was off work. Had to fight to get the car replaced even.
> 
> 20 years later I still smell air bag propellant when I drive past that spot on a nice spring day.


That is terrible. I can't imagine the horror that you experienced that day....and the months to follow. Even 20 years ago here, they would have had hell to pay being intoxicated and driving.....I would not have thought that it would have turned out that way for you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I was told my injuries didn't carry long term effects therefore I wasn't entitled to anything, I actually agree with that as I've been fine once the ribs healed up. My father on the other hand really has had a rough go.

The worst thing by far of the whole experience was looking over at my father struggling to breathe or talk but I was sort of stunned and the wind knocked out and couldn't seem to get my arms to work to get myself out of the car. Felt like forever sitting there watching him struggle but it was really only 5-10 minutes I'm told.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> I was told my injuries didn't carry long term effects therefore I wasn't entitled to anything, I actually agree with that as I've been fine once the ribs healed up. My father on the other hand really has had a rough go.
> 
> The worst thing by far of the whole experience was looking over at my father struggling to breathe or talk but I was sort of stunned and the wind knocked out and couldn't seem to get my arms to work to get myself out of the car. Felt like forever sitting there watching him struggle but it was really only 5-10 minutes I'm told.


this is one of those times I really wish there were other options besides the "like" button

Thankful you are OK but certainly feel bad about your father.

Shelia


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, it was a long time ago now, I've still got my father, lots of other folks don't by this age, could have turned out much much worse.



RockyHill said:


> this is one of those times I really wish there were other options besides the "like" button
> 
> Thankful you are OK but certainly feel bad about your father.
> 
> Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> That's crazy, my father and I were hit head on by a drunk driver at high speed years ago who had just left the liquor store, my father was nearly killed and required major emergency surgery and over a week in ICU. The took out all the burst bits of spleen, appendix and bowel. His chest was smashed up badly ribs broken all over. I popped a lung and broke a bunch of ribs.
> After getting a lawyer their insurer paid my ambulance bill and my wages for the 3 days I was in hospital, I think my father got 2 months pay because he had used up all his vacation time and sick leave for the 6 or 8 months he was off work. Had to fight to get the car replaced even.
> 20 years later I still smell air bag propellant when I drive past that spot on a nice spring day.


Sorry you went through that, Ken. 
That's something that nobody should have to endure. 
My best friend was killed by a drunk driver while a group of us were on a golf vacation in Palm Springs in 2004.
We were walking across a street and a drunk went through a redlight at about 45 mph and hit him. He hung on for a few minutes and died when the ambulance got there. The drunk driver missed the rest of us by a few feet as we were lagging behind.
Still miss that friend to this very day.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't want to click like on that, that just is plain terrible. Sorry for your loss JD.


----------

